# Finding a breed suitable for my mum



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi all,

My mum has been coming round to my house (we live round the corner from each other) to look after my two monsters (MC's) and little lady (a moggy). She really enjoys looking after them, but this is now spurring her on to buy her own little kitty 

So here's my question folks - I'm looking for a breed of cat that is very people orientated. Mum doesn't work (retired) and has the time for a cat, but not one that is *very* energetic/climby if you get what I mean (ie one less likely to climb her curtains 

She does like the MC but is worried about how messy they are (bare in mind she's only seen my two and the Boy is a distinct disaster - has "klingons" quite often!).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

If she's after a people-orientated breed, I'd say foreign/ orientals such as Siamese/ Orientals, Burmese, Tonkinese, Russian Blues would be good for her.

As a Siamese owner, I can say they're VERY much people cats. I have Spooks stuck to my knee most of the time I'm in the house. They're dog-like in that they form an intense bond with their owners (normally favouring one person in particular) and greet you at the door. 

I'll be honest and say they're not the easiest cats to have, though, as they're very noisy and clingy. They generally regard themselves as Gods, I think, if Spooks is anything to go by :lol:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> If she's after a people-orientated breed, I'd say foreign/ orientals such as Siamese/ Orientals, Burmese, Tonkinese, Russian Blues would be good for her.


But all likely too energetic and upwardly mobile.

Is she fussed on long or short hair? How much grooming does she want to do, keeping in mind some short dense coats will drop their coat more than a long hair.


----------



## Alessa (Oct 21, 2012)

I think the *Ragdoll* would be the perfect choice.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

I would go for a Ragdoll and they are lovely cats follow me around the house. Maybe BSH as they seem quite people orientated from what I've read and have shorter coats.


----------



## JordanRose (Mar 10, 2012)

Or, if she's not got her heart set on a kitten (I'm not sure if that's the case...), why not look into a rescue mog. If she got an adult cat, their temperament would be already developed, and staff at the rescue could tell her which ones are lap cats and which ones seem to be more aloof


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies guys 

Less shedding is better, and whilst I've have tried to tell her an adult cat would have their personality fully developed and there for all to see, she remains unsure and would prefer a kitten 

I was thinking about a ragdoll........


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

How about a RagaMuffin? Have a google. Have a look on here for Spid. She has THE most adorable kitten still available and ready to go soon.
They are very people orientated, very calm, relaxed and easy going. I think little Bluebelle would be perfect!


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Must admit though Ragdolls shed abit  A Dyson and a Lint roller easily sort that out though.


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Whilst Spid's Bluebell is an absolute stunner, unfortunately we live near Glasgow! That's a fair bit away from Dorset 

Hmm.... Will show her some pictures of Ragdolls (She's away shopping at the Metro in Newcastle with my sis at the mo)


----------



## jo-pop (May 27, 2011)

ljs85 said:


> Whilst Spid's Bluebell is an absolute stunner, unfortunately we live near Glasgow! That's a fair bit away from Dorset
> 
> Hmm.... Will show her some pictures of Ragdolls (She's away shopping at the Metro in Newcastle with my sis at the mo)


Not as far as New York, which is where one is going


----------



## MCWillow (Aug 26, 2011)

I will add, having met Bluebelle, that she would be perfect for your mum, if you could sort out transportation?

Otherwise I would go with a Ragdoll or a BSH


----------



## Golgotha_tramp (Feb 27, 2011)

An exotic short hair could be good - temperament of a persian but without the long fur.

Although most kittens are very energetic and upwardly mobile - Orson and Ursula are crazy bonkers and they will become relaxed Persians.......eventually.


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Rushden Persian Rescue

Talias is adorable :001_tt1::001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

ljs85 said:


> Whilst Spid's Bluebell is an absolute stunner, unfortunately we live near Glasgow! That's a fair bit away from Dorset


Kittens are easily transported, depending on breed a local breeder isn't always an option so many fly to their new owners.


----------



## wicket (Aug 22, 2012)

I would like to give a vote for the British shorthair - relatively calm kittens, loving personality without being demanding and mine follows me round the house like a little dog - also minimal shedding and grooming.

Otherwise please consider a rescue, I got my first BSH as a result of having an amazing rescue who was considered to be part bred BSH. She was elderly when I got her and had the most amazing personality - she was a true lap cat and character - something you cant guarantee with a kitten.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

JordanRose said:


> Or, if she's not got her heart set on a kitten (I'm not sure if that's the case...), why not look into a rescue mog. If she got an adult cat, their temperament would be already developed, and staff at the rescue could tell her which ones are lap cats and which ones seem to be more aloof


I agree. Rescues are crying out for homes for adult cats, she should be able to find a beautiful loving adult fairly easily especially if she isn't fussed what colour. And I'd suggest a shorthair as whilst they can shed and need grooming, they don't usually have klingons!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

spotty cats said:


> Kittens are easily transported, depending on breed a local breeder isn't always an option so many fly to their new owners.


They don't fly in the UK - none of the domestic flights that I know of will take pets - and it's a 12-hour drive and at a time of the year when Glasgow has 7 hours of daylight, so much of it would be in the dark and often in bad weather.

There are plenty of cat rescues in Glasgow, and plenty of breeders...


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

New York?! still, my mum wants to be able to meet the cats face to face....

While there are lots of rescues, she is also wanting to keep the cat indoors (now lets not turn this into another debate of that issue). The nearest rescue to us basically said they only let cats go that would have access to outdoors.

Hadn't thought of a bsh. So many choices!!


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

So ring another rescue and so on... Sometimes they have cats that can't go out for one reason or another so your mum would be a perfect home for one of those.

Lots of rescues listed at:

Cat Rescue Centres and Cats Seeking Homes in Strathclyde, Scotland


----------



## messyhearts (Feb 6, 2009)

I think Birmans, Ragdolls or Persians would be lazyish & laid back looking for cuddles.


----------



## Lisac27 (Jun 8, 2012)

As lovely as Ragdolls are they can be very mischevious as kittens and most definitely hang from the curtains. They are very laid back with a playful side. You could always ask the breeder which are the most laid back in the litter as personalities can differ a lot even in the same litter.


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

Definitely Birmans however I'm biased


----------



## Chiantina (Oct 16, 2012)

My BSH isn't particularly people oriented and certainly isn't a lap cat! He can be very aloof!!

My male burmese neuter is just an absolute cuddle bunny and just wants to be in the bed or on your knee all the time. Sounds perfect but he was a bit nuts as a kitten although still very loving!

Is there really a breed where the kittens don't have bonkers moments?!


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

My BSH girl Gracie actually enjoys being picked up and cuddled and being on my bed  She's active when she wants to be, she can jump up and down from the furniture, but she's more laid back than a moggy. She can sit quietly and watch TV for even longer than Pixie!  BSH is a good choice - they don't all like being picked up but she does!


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

Rescue as a first choice or a Snowshoe (stuck record me!!) Shorthaired and originally a cross between Siamese and American shorthair so the best of both worlds. VERY people orientated but bomb proof too.

Shout if you need a link to a Snowshoe breeder in Scotland


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

OrientalSlave said:


> They don't fly in the UK - none of the domestic flights that I know of will take pets - and it's a 12-hour drive and at a time of the year when Glasgow has 7 hours of daylight, so much of it would be in the dark and often in bad weather.
> 
> There are plenty of cat rescues in Glasgow, and plenty of breeders...


Oh really, thank you 

Animals aren't allowed in the cabin here, but many kittens and puppies fly cargo to their new homes.


----------



## carly87 (Feb 11, 2011)

Persians would be perfect, except tha thty'er long-haired, so if they're not fed a very good diet, they can occasionally have cling ons. Saying that, mine are on raw and I've not seen one for a while now.

That's the problem with raggies too. They have very fluffy trousers, and even the websites say they can be prone to cling ons.

An exotic may be the answer, just the same as a Persian but short coat, as GT says. BSH are lovely cats, but the breed profile is specific in that they like all 4 on the floor. Even when we present them to the judges at the shows, they are cats that we don't typically hold up for long periods. Whereas some enjoy being picked up for a snuggle, the BSH is typically at its friendliest when all four feet are firmly on the trolley.

Burmese are gorgeous, but totally bonkers and most of the foreign breeds are also upwardly mobile.

Just my thoughts.


----------



## OrientalSlave (Jan 26, 2012)

I still think that unless your mum knows enough about breeds to know which one she wants then an adult rescue is her best choice. Actually I'd say that about everyone - unless you know your life is incomplete without a breed X or three, get rescues.


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

tylow said:


> Definitely Birmans however I'm biased


I was going to say that too


----------



## ljs85 (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks guys for all the advise! 

I'm planning on showing her some pictures of the mentioned breeds and we'll look at the profiles to see which will generally suit her.

She (as we all are) is aware that kittens have *mental* half hours - remember she looks after mine when we are at work! What she doesn't want is a cat that's too energetic well after kitten hood. I've been slightly lucky with my kittens in that they chase each other round the house, but have never (touch wood!) climbed curtains, walls or anything else for that matter.... In saying that the Big Yin has now decided that my *huge* wall clock http://s9.thisnext.com/media/largest_dimension/C675AF38.jpg is fair game. He bats the flippin' minute hand whenever it gets to half past :mad2:


----------



## Leam1307 (Feb 12, 2010)

deleted ....


----------



## flosskins (Jan 27, 2010)

BSH all the way, chilled happy little bundles that do like to play but don't trash the place, never climbed the curtains and always want to be on your bed or on the sofa next to you!


----------



## Lucy1012 (May 23, 2010)

A neutered male BSH, you can't beat them


----------

